# Murray 425600x8A - Drive Pulley



## ctgriffi (Sep 8, 2012)

So, I'm trying to help a buddy out with his 42" Murray lawn tractor, model 425600x8A. Somebody gave him this mower about a year ago; it had mostly sat in a garage for a couple years, and it doesn't look like it's been used much—pretty good shape all around. Motor runs great, cuts well, etc.

Couple weeks ago the main drive pulley (sits right on top of the transaxle) came apart, and he asked me to come take a look at it. Looks like there were 8 small welds keeping the two halves together, and they all gave up the ghost. We've both looked at all the part diagrams, and there's no mention of a PN for that pulley.

Anybody have experience with this problem? Any idea where I can source that part? I'm mystified as to why every other part on this mower would be available—but not this one pulley! (?) Thanks for the help!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Id mesure the pulley ( best to take it with you to match it up) and stop by TSC to look for a replacement - they have weld in centers - it doesnt need to be a murray part exactally - just make sure the keyway/spline setup is the same and the total hieght of the pulley is the same also - or the belt will unlevel and actually tear itself apart.

When i tweek a couple modifed tractors , i head there and buy a couple different sized pulleys .


----------



## BBY_Murray (Jun 14, 2011)

On that hydro the part # will actually be supplied by the transaxle manufacture as opposed to a separate Murray number on the models IPL which is usually the case. Try to find any identifying names/numbers on the transaxle itself and odds are outdoordistributors.com will have a pdf of that particular trans. I don't know what they were using in 03.


----------



## ctgriffi (Sep 8, 2012)

Great advice, guys! I'm going to ask him to get any numbers off the transaxle, and if that doesn't pan out, I'll head to TSC to look for a match.


----------



## dinows (Nov 8, 2012)

If you get the part number could you please post it, I need one to ! Also how do you remove that pulley, I took the nut off and lock washer but it wont come off even tried a puller. It is not on a key, can anyone help. Thanks, Deano


----------



## ctgriffi (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't think I've got the part number handy—wasn't my mower, but here's what you need to do: Find the little tag on your transaxle that has the Peerless number on it. Next, take that tranny number and visit this link: http://outdoordistributors.com/peerless/peerless-partslists.html

You'll be able to locate the pulley on their parts diagrams—probably can order it from them, too. My friend bought his pulley at jacksmallengines.com and I've had good luck with them in the past, too. Part was about $25.

Getting the old one off is not easy. I sprayed plenty of PB Blaster on the thing and then used a 3-jaw puller loaned out from AutoZone. The puller may start deforming the pulley before the thing comes loose; if so, loosen the puller, rotate the "jaws" an inch or so, and start the process again. Keep doing that—applying force, then realigning the puller jaws, until it breaks the pulley free. Heat would probably help, too, if you've got a torch handy (I didn't).

Good luck!


----------



## dinows (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks, I was able to find the part, for anyone else the number is Peerless 798046. I used a puller and it did exactly what happened to you, so I am going to spray it and try again. I am hesitant to use heat as the fan below it is plastic and I dont want to melt it. Thanks again


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

dinows said:


> If you get the part number could you please post it, I need one to ! Also how do you remove that pulley, I took the nut off and lock washer but it wont come off even tried a puller. It is not on a key, can anyone help. Thanks, Deano


If it isn't keyed but has splines you should consider cutting it off especially if it has spent any time outdoors and more so if the battery sets above it*.* That's how my last one came off* .*


----------



## dinows (Nov 8, 2012)

How did you go about cutting it off ?

Thanks Deano


----------



## dinows (Nov 8, 2012)

This doesnt even make sence, I have sprayed it for a week, heated it, used a good puller and it just wont give !!!


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

dinows said:


> How did you go about cutting it off ?
> 
> Thanks Deano


It's been a few years but best I can recall the thin portion mostly fell off from rust and corrosion and I cut the hub off the shaft with a *Dremel Tool* using a reinforced cut off wheel* .*


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a 88 kleen kut with a 18HP twin - motor was missing pieces , so i went to pull the drive pulley off - some odd reason, theres NO bolt holding it on, some sort of metal 'slug' - i ended up using a grinder with cutting wheel to cut the wide bits of the pulley off to slip it thru the small hole in the chassis ( which also was odd- normally the pulley can come out thru the chassis - hole was only 3" in diameter).


Had to pull the trans pulley off my agway the other day - going back to stock - i used the 3 jaw puller, plenty of PB blaster and still gave me some issues - i ended up using a hammer and wacking the end of the puller and it loosened up - think i forgot to use never seize on the input shaft when i originally swapped it , had a lil rust on it.


----------

